# Revista Nueva Electronica #115



## Simon (Sep 14, 2014)

Saludos,alguien de la comunidad tendra la revista nueva electronica # 115 mas especificamente el articulo sobre operacionales parte 2 Gracias ...


----------



## sergiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Te referis a la revista italiana con traducción en España de los años 90?


----------



## digito (Sep 15, 2014)

Hola a todos, me parece que podria haber el mismo articulo en la revista Nuova Elettronica en Italiano.

Te podrìa servir en ese idioma. Saludos.


----------

